# PSA about the Wedding Event and villager house interiors



## 0kamu0 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey everyone. I will try to avoid spoilers. Just as a warning there will be a day for the wedding event where you can choose to place villagers within the scene at photopia. If you do so the villagers will get a special item to display in their house. If you have villagers who you want to keep 100% original to sell later on, don't invite them to that event. Sorry if this has already been said, but I didn't see a thread about it.

Had to learn this the hard way rip


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 5, 2020)

ohh yikes, great to know! imagine not giving or selling anything to a villager to keep them original just for them to get a wedding decoration in their house from a weird event. bro i'd be so mad


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 5, 2020)

What kind of decoration is this? I'm curious, so I want to see it :0


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 5, 2020)

I've heard about this. Is this a framed photo of Reese and Cyrus that goes on their walls? Kind of annoying that the game doesn't warn you about it lol


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 5, 2020)

What is the item?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm curious, what is the item?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh, really? I didn't know that. I was actually going to do the event again later today. Until we know what the item is, I'm gonna hold off inviting my villagers to the wedding event for now.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 5, 2020)

Wait do we have to invite them to the scene or is it completely optional?


----------



## Applebunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Also curious about what it is?

I still have three villagers in the starter houses so I guess they’ll be coming to the event.


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh wow, thanks for telling us! :0
Posting here to keep this bumped up, but also like a few other people in there, I'm curious about the item in question? (I'm also wondering if it's mandatory to bring villagers to the event, but I have at least one villager I won't mind to bring in so this affects me less.)

…And sorry if this comes off badly, but would you (or anyone else) mind pinging/quoting me in this thread when the answer(s) get posted?
Just so I don't have to watch the thread or keep checking it. If not, it's ok ^^;


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jun 5, 2020)

I've TT'ed ahead and the item is a 



Spoiler



Reese and Cyrus Photo Plate



You can only invite like 6 or 8 of your villagers iirc, but the only one of mine who actually displayed it is Opal. Glad that I'm keeping her and it's a cute item so I don't mind.


----------



## h1pst4r (Jun 5, 2020)

Can anyone who's TT'd also say whether or not the photo ops change? I've done four days and it's been ceremony and reception alternating...


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 5, 2020)

Hmmm. I just got the pipe organ today and that’s the one thing I really wanted. I may have to skip out on it on this day.


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jun 5, 2020)

h1pst4r said:


> Can anyone who's TT'd also say whether or not the photo ops change? I've done four days and it's been ceremony and reception alternating...


It does change a little bit. Day 6 is the party, and after the 7th day where you unlock everything, it just alternates between the 3 styles of wedding furniture (cute, chic, and garden).


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 5, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> I've TT'ed ahead and the item is a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Well that isn’t bad then. I might just do it.


----------



## h1pst4r (Jun 5, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> It does change a little bit. Day 6 is the party, and after the 7th day where you unlock everything, it just alternates between the 3 styles of wedding furniture (cute, chic, and garden).



Ah okay, thanks so much for responding. I was getting bored of the only two I was getting so far.


----------



## Applebunny (Jun 5, 2020)

I found an article that mentioned inviting Wilbur and Harvey, so maybe it’s possible to invite NPCs to avoid this?


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jun 5, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> I found an article that mentioned inviting Wilbur and Harvey, so maybe it’s possible to invite NPCs to avoid this?


Yes, that's right! I forgot that you're able to invite them to the party too. It's only those two though iirc.


----------



## th8827 (Jun 7, 2020)

Yesterday, I had the event on Harve's Island where I had to set up a party and invite some Villagers to it.

I invited my villagers to the party, thinking that it sounded like a cute event.

Today, when I visited Coco's house, she had the Reese and Cyrus Photo Plate awkwardly displayed in her house.

I was trying to avoid gifting any furniture to my Villagers in order to preserve their cool interiors, and now all of my favorite villagers have that item messing up their layouts...


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 7, 2020)

I TT regularly as I cycle villagers and I have peanut and she 100% attended the wedding photos as she did have the wedding plate on display. However I’m now at end of July and she no longer has it on display in her house.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 7, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> I TT regularly as I cycle villagers and I have peanut and she 100% attended the wedding photos as she did have the wedding plate on display. However I’m now at end of July and she no longer has it on display in her house.


If that's the case, then cool. Otherwise I hate it.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 7, 2020)

I invited all my favourite villagers and then TT’d through June and July, I don’t think I saw anyone place the picture (but I wasn’t looking for it) I’m currently at the beginning of September and checked everyone’s home, no one is displaying it. 
Maybe it’s just within the event time period? 
I still think they need to add in something to let you rearrange villagers interior, I don’t like that Wolfgang refuses to display flowers on anything but the middle of his floor.


----------



## milraen (Jun 7, 2020)

It had better be only during June or I’m going to start harbouring some resentment towards those alpacas. I’ve been so careful in preserving their normal houses


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 7, 2020)

I had no idea about this and am pretty upset that Nintendo once again made another questionable event decision. Now all the villagers I invited have this out-of-place looking plate in their homes. I'm especially upset because Flurry replaced her hamster with the plate. If I had known I only would have invited villagers I want gone.

If the plate does vanish after the event for sure as people have said though, I'll be a real happy camper.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 7, 2020)

0kamu0 said:


> Hey everyone. I will try to avoid spoilers. Just as a warning there will be a day for the wedding event where you can choose to place villagers within the scene at photopia. If you do so the villagers will get a special item to display in their house. If you have villagers who you want to keep 100% original to sell later on, don't invite them to that event. Sorry if this has already been said, but I didn't see a thread about it.
> 
> Had to learn this the hard way rip


I really appreciate the PSA and I am sure that others do too.
I, personally, am not a villager seller anyway and so I am completely fine with not having original villager houses.


----------



## Ras (Jun 7, 2020)

I wish I had seen this. I have it in at least three houses.


----------



## letterKnumber9 (Jun 7, 2020)

Can anyone who TT'ed to July after getting the photo plate confirm that they go away? I'm going to be so sad if all my villagers lose their original houses.


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

unfortunately found this out too late lmao - but it seems that villagers will put it away once the event is over so i guess it’s not that big of a deal aha


----------



## Loreley (Jun 7, 2020)

If I remember the villager interior datamine correctly, seasonal items will only be on display in the corresponding season. Some anecdotal evidence: I TTed - it's 5 days after the wedding, still June and all of my villagers that attended the wedding have stopped displaying the plate by now.


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 7, 2020)

Audie still displays the bunny day lamp I gave her


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jun 7, 2020)

Is the bunny lamp a floor item? I read that they don't get rid of seasonal floor items.


----------



## Venn (Jun 7, 2020)

I just saw this in Chief's house and from everyone I checked so far, no one else has it.
It's funny, because the item goes perfectly with his house?

I did just invite everyone to the next day where everything is unlocked. We'll see if more of the item pops up again.


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 7, 2020)

Tehya Faye said:


> Is the bunny lamp a floor item? I read that they don't get rid of seasonal floor items.


Sometimes it’s on the floor and sometimes on a dresser or her desk, so not sure


----------



## John Wick (Jun 7, 2020)

I found out the hard way when I saw the Reese & Cyrus plate in all the houses.

Every villager at the party.

Why do nintendo do this?
They know some people are attempting to theme the place, and now the villagers have a hideous pastel plate displayed until the end of time?


----------



## Chibi21 (Jun 7, 2020)

I was lucky to learn about it beforehand and made sure to only invite the NPCs and my extra accounts.


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

I knew that already, but it doesn’t bother me that much. The only thing though, is how they placed the plate which it faces the wrong direction sometimes and it’s awkward.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Jun 7, 2020)

Just found this out the hard way. I'm so mad lmfao.

Hopefully it's true they get rid of them at the end of the season... I like to keep their original interiors.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 7, 2020)

I only invited a few of my villagers (Lolly as she have the basic house anyways and I don't mind if she puts it in her interior, Ed and Pashmina since I'll be letting them go when they ask to leave) so just in case they don't remove it by the end of the event, I won't have any regrets whatsoever lol


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 7, 2020)

Wow, I really do feel like I'm the only one that villagers receiving the wedding plate favors, and displaying them is really, really cute. Personally, I really loved it and thought it was so sweet when I saw it displayed in Lobo's house.


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 7, 2020)

Can we get a screen grab of the plate in a villager’s house?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Insulaire said:


> Can we get a screen grab of the plate in a villager’s house?


Hi me, I found this in the other thread: 


AccfSally said:


> Sally has one in her room, it's cute.


----------



## CherryStereo (Jun 7, 2020)

Loreley said:


> If I remember the villager interior datamine correctly, seasonal items will only be on display in the corresponding season. Some anecdotal evidence: I TTed - it's 5 days after the wedding, still June and all of my villagers that attended the wedding have stopped displaying the plate by now.



If you don’t mind me asking, do you have a link to this datamined info? I’m interested in reading it.


----------



## Spooky. (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm kind of pissed, Punchy replaced two gifts I gave him with that stupid thing, Marshal replaced his record player now he has no music...I haven't seen if anyone else put it up but I'm MAD.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 8, 2020)

Unfortunately, the wedding plate is an all year item. I lucked out and some of my villagers don't have a valid surface to place it. So I need to gift stuff to replace for the villager that do have it. I've been using this guide to figure out what to give my villager so the plate appears less frequently in rotation.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...uLZzjIw5myGcFnEL-I3BSR_CE/edit#gid=1673541807


----------



## jumpluff (Jun 8, 2020)

I was literally coming to this forum to ask why my Marshal had a photo plate (I thought I accidentally gifted him mine), this explains so much... man, I invited some of my favourite villagers to that event. Well, hopefully this generates more complaints so they take the idea of being able to reset villager interiors more seriously, lol. I NEVER gifted Marshal anything except one piece of clothing to avoid him messing up his house, ugh.

It's a cute idea, but not sure why they would think it's a good one necessarily e____E Especially given the colour scheme of the item and the fact that that stuff doesn't normally happen, so most houses aren't gonna have event furniture..

Welp, I guess as long as they have it, they'll always be happy. That's what Cyrus said...


----------



## letterKnumber9 (Jun 8, 2020)

Found this fix, someone I know tried this and it worked for them if you are comfortable TTing. 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/gyqb5w


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Glad I skipped this event then, like others I haven't gifted my villagers clothing or any furniture to preserve them as original as they are more unique that way!


----------



## Ras (Jun 8, 2020)

letterKnumber9 said:


> Found this fix, someone I know tried this and it worked for them if you are comfortable TTing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm your huckleberry. I'll try it and let you know if Audie loses the thing. brb

EDIT:



IT. IS. GONE! Now, don't know if it'll stay gone, but Audie got her fruit basket back! YES!


----------



## marshallows (Jun 8, 2020)

idk if anyone else in this thread would like another confirmation but i tt and the villagers i brought in as guests for the event stopped displaying the plates after 1-3 days. contrary to the reddit post, i tt forward and stayed in the future since im over the event lol.


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jun 8, 2020)

I just did the TT trick (though I went backwards a day, not forwards), and it seems to have worked for me too. Time will tell if it stays gone, of course; I hope it does, because going through the trouble of getting a replacement Julian and Phoebe would be rather annoying. D:


----------



## Ras (Jun 8, 2020)

Freya's is gone, too. 

And as a happy consequence of my TTing, I suddenly find I have a 5-star island because I just saw a jacob's ladder!


----------



## letterKnumber9 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ras said:


> I'm your huckleberry. I'll try it and let you know if Audie loses the thing. brb
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Good to know the original item is returned!


----------



## Loreley (Jun 8, 2020)

CherryStereo said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, do you have a link to this datamined info? I’m interested in reading it.


sure! it's this thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/villager-furniture-replacement-guide.547338/#post-9118954


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh my gawd, I went into Tangy’s house and saw the plate and was so upset, part of me wondered if I accidentally gave it to her and when I checked my inventory, I realized I hadn’t. But it makes sense because she attended the wedding. 

I’m hoping that by TT forward and backwards will effectively remove it from her house forever. This will also make me scrutinize more of the events in the future when I invite villagers to events (as in: NEVER AGAIN). 

I hope Nintendo won’t make the items on rotation or permanent, because, really guys? I didn’t give my villagers items because I love their houses and was super careful about it and here you guys go and do that? *sighs*


----------



## USN Peter (Jun 8, 2020)

"Non-time traveler" here.
I just would like to post a confirmation that the plate does get removed even if the plate was placed on an "empty" 1 x 1 spot.
Judy here for example, she displayed the plate on top of her Wooden-block chest(where it is originally an empty spot), she has removed it now. Today was the 4th day after she was invited into the wedding photo shoot.









I will post again if the plate reappears in the future.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Jun 8, 2020)

Ah well I would have been annoyed if it was a permanent thing, but now I know it will disappear I'll just enjoy the novelty of it.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 8, 2020)

I can confirm, after TT a little bit (because I wanted to get more bridges built faster) Tangy no longer has it displayed!

HUZZAH!!


----------



## 0kamu0 (Jun 8, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Wow, I really do feel like I'm the only one that villagers receiving the wedding plate favors, and displaying them is really, really cute. Personally, I really loved it and thought it was so sweet when I saw it displayed in Lobo's house.



I do think it is a really cute idea actually, I just wished the alpacas mentioned that every guest would receive a gift.


----------



## brockbrock (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank goodness, I can confirm after TTing one day forward and then TTing back, the plates are gone (at least, from the one house I checked so I assume they're all gone).

Regardless of what happened, I think this further necessitates a need for more control for us to decide what ends up in our villager's houses. We should be allowed to reset their homes. I don't understand why Nintendo can't let us do that.


----------



## jumpluff (Jun 9, 2020)

It's a relief to know it goes away. Feel like this could be handled by better writing, as well as letting us reset/design our village interiors (would solve a LOT of issues).


----------

